# He walked out



## AJFurr (Sep 14, 2020)

I was blind sided Saturday night with "I want out, when do you want me to leave". I knew things between the two of us had been a little rocky for the past 4 months but I didn't think to the paint of divorce. We have been married 17 years and together 21. He is a retired Army veteran of over 20 years. I am in shock. Can't eat, sleep. Please help. I cry almost nonstop uncontrollably.


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

Did anything lead up to him blind-siding you with what he wanted to do?


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

AJFurr said:


> I was blind sided Saturday night with "I want out, when do you want me to leave". I knew things between the two of us had been a little rocky for the past 4 months but I didn't think to the paint of divorce. We have been married 17 years and together 21. He is a retired Army veteran of over 20 years. I am in shock. Can't eat, sleep. Please help. I cry almost nonstop uncontrollably.


Why don't you give us some more information. 

What has the marriage been like from your perspective? What has the sex life been like? Do you have any kids? 

Has there been any infidelity on either side in your marriage? Is he protective of his phone? Does he work late often? Has his behavior changed? 

Any information would help...


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Why has the relationship been rocky for four months? Any children?


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Yeah definitely need more background info. I would also suggest you take off your profile pic since you will be sharing some personal details and may want to remain anonymous. But being blindsided is very, very common. One spouse usually never sees it coming.


----------

